# probleme mit dem jdbc treiber



## strobi80 (18. Jan 2017)

Hi miteinander,
bis vor kurzem hat mein Skript noch wunderbar funktioniert. Seit gestern bekomm ich jedoch die Exception "Treiber nicht gefunden" angezeigt, obwohl nichts an dem Programm geändert wurde, d.h. er geht gleich in die ClassNotFoundException... Kann sich da jemand einen Reim drauf machen? Ich verstehs einfach nicht...


```
public class Lister {
   private static Connection conn = null;
   private static String dbHost = "jdbc:mysql://blablabla.de/user?useUnicode=true&useJDBCCompliantTimezoneShift=true&useLegacyDatetimeCode=false&serverTimezone=UTC";
   private static String dbUser = "user";
  private static String dbPassword = "password";
 String driverName = "com.mysql.cj.jdbc.Driver";
   public static Object frame;
   private void connect() {
       try {
       // Datenbanktreiber für ODBC laden.
       Class.forName(driverName);
       // Verbindung zur DB herstellen.
       conn = DriverManager.getConnection(dbHost,dbUser,dbPassword);
       } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
           System.out.println("Treiber nicht gefunden");
           } catch (SQLException ex) {
               // errorhandling
               System.out.println("SQLException: " + ex.getMessage());
               System.out.println("SQLState: " + ex.getSQLState());
               System.out.println("VendorError: " + ex.getErrorCode());
               }
           }
```


----------



## JAVAKEK (28. Jan 2017)

Prüfe mal ob sich der classpath geändert hat oder füge die mysql connector .jar nochmal zum projekt hinzu.


----------

